# 91 sentra door panel question



## tominos (Feb 24, 2004)

hi, i'm new to the board. just picked up a 91 sentra for 300 dollars, lol. and it runs great. i had trouble taking off the door panels on the car when i was trying to get access to the lock cylinder b/c the car was broken into when the prev. owner had it. so my question is, how do i take off the door panel? step by step? i tried pulling on it, like how i do in my civic, but the door panel doesn't seem to budge. do i have to get a tool to take off the clips? TIA :cheers:


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

tominos said:


> hi, i'm new to the board. just picked up a 91 sentra for 300 dollars, lol. and it runs great. i had trouble taking off the door panels on the car when i was trying to get access to the lock cylinder b/c the car was broken into when the prev. owner had it. so my question is, how do i take off the door panel? step by step? i tried pulling on it, like how i do in my civic, but the door panel doesn't seem to budge. do i have to get a tool to take off the clips? TIA :cheers:


Remove the screws from the perimeter of the panel.

Remove ther 2 screws behind the door hand

Remove the screw and the plastic plate/cover at the door latch.

Use a Window Regulator Clip Removal tool to take off the clip from the window regular. Do not loose this! Sometime they cost $5 if yo have limited car parts stores near you.

Pull upward on the card out of the slot at the window.




Thats the Easy part...

THe hard part is putting it back in. 

Good luck.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

Easy Tip for putting it back in.....

angle it so that the mirror-side corner of the s.panel goes in first (i use about 30deg), then kinda shimmy it a bit until the rest pretty much follows suit. 
when you get it right it almost slides itself in.....so dont force it much.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Solidox2k said:


> Easy Tip for putting it back in.....
> 
> angle it so that the mirror-side corner of the s.panel goes in first (i use about 30deg), then kinda shimmy it a bit until the rest pretty much follows suit.
> when you get it right it almost slides itself in.....so dont force it much.



Hi Buddy
Searching brought me to your post. I'm having a heck of a time getting my door panel back. I'll see if your advice works for me. Thanks


----------

